
Ask HN: Per User or by Project - mtxx
Hi, I am about to release a software service for building wireframes (I know one of too many :-))<p>I see few of them charge per user and few charge by Active Projects<p>I am not able to decide what should be the pricing model? As a developer or web designer what provides the most value?
======
kjksf
> As a developer or web designer what provides the most value?

The question is: who is likely to pay?

Individuals really don't like to pay.

Companies don't mind paying.

Therefore charge per user because multi-user is almost certainly a company.

Most SaaS companies that have a product that can be used by both individuals
and companies try to charge for features that are important for companies.

For example on GitHub you can have as many free public repos as you want
because public repo strongly implies an individual.

If you want even a single private repo, you pay, because private strongly
implies a company.

~~~
mtxx
Thanks. I like the per user approach. It will keep the logistics also simple
and straightforward.

